

As a Man Thinketh - Free (legal) ebook - emontero1
http://www.bookdepository.com/book/9781905432578/As-a-Man-Thinketh

======
jonbischke
A free (legal) audiobook version can be found here:

[http://www.learnoutloud.com/Free-Audio-Video/Self-
Developmen...](http://www.learnoutloud.com/Free-Audio-Video/Self-
Development/Mind-and-Body/As-a-Man-Thinketh/15183)

------
ehsanul
I'm somewhat put off by the similarity of the ideas in this book to the
ridiculous "The Secret" with its "Law of Attraction." I found this out through
reviews of the book though, and the similarity may well be superficial.

------
almost
There are many many free and legal books available, so it's not especially
interesting to point to just one. What's interesting is to know which of them
are worth reading (and, preferably, why).

~~~
emontero1
Go ahead and read it. You'll know why I shared it (it's only 30 pages long).

~~~
ErrantX
Honestly, not exactly the most well written or enlightening thing I've ever
read...

Not when such classics as Sherlock Holmes [1] are available free :)

1\. <http://www.gutenberg.org/etext/1661>

